

Show HN: Download Hacker News user contributions; get statistics - jaredsohn
http://hnuser.herokuapp.com/

======
jaredsohn
Here is something I built with the Algolia API awhile back and just haven't
gotten around to cleaning it up to post here. Doing so now since I expect to
see clones of this using the new Firebase Hacker News API.

It lets you download all comments/stories for a user as a JSON or CSV file,
breaks down karma between comments and stories, and plots comment/story
counts, karma, etc. over time on a line chart (clicking will show you the
details via an hnsearch).

Also I built some npm modules so you can get this information via the
commandline.

[http://hnuser.herokuapp.com/](http://hnuser.herokuapp.com/).

Example:
[http://hnuser.herokuapp.com/user/tptacek/](http://hnuser.herokuapp.com/user/tptacek/)

The Chrome extension hasn't been updated for awhile (it just superimposes a
small amount of this information on the user page).

